# Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet, Quest and Ellure Concept to Debut at LA Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has a trio of debuts planned for the LA Auto Show later this year, with two production models and one alluring concept.

First up are the production cars, with the new 2012 Nissan Quest minivan set to add plenty of style (and in a good way this time) to the minivan segment. In addition, Nissan will also showcase the strange Murano CrossCabriolet, which the automaker says will be the first and only all-wheel drive crossover convertible in the market. (We wonder why…)

In addition, Nissan will unveil the Ellure concept, which is designed to give a look at a more exciting four-door sedan. We're not sure if this vehicle is intended to inspire future sedans like the Altima, or if Nissan is planning on expanding its sedan range with a coupe-style sedan.

And in addition to these models, we'll also get out first glimpse at a production version of the Nissan Leaf electric car.

As always, AutoGuide will be on hand in LA with extensive coverage of the show.

More: *Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet, Quest and Ellure Concept to Debut at LA Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

